# I need some help identifying! Also before & After ^0^. (lots of photos)



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

So when I got this guy (Henko), as you can see he had streaks in his tail. Then the colour slowly started to take over! 
Anyone have an idea what his tail type may be?
Sorry in advance because these photos where the majority of his body is white are quite old and have none of him flaring before he started to nip his own fins.





Here are some photos I took just today!
So after his tail nipping incident he hasn't been able to flare as well as he used to! He marbled up really cool! Everything is a navy blue except his head, with the exception of the tips of his ventral fins.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

He really just looks like a veil tail now, but he wasn't when I first got him!
P.s- sorry for the silty looking photos, I just added some new substrate.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh wow! what a change!!!! *_*

and as for the type... not sure. XD


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Tree said:


> oh wow! what a change!!!! *_*
> 
> and as for the type... not sure. XD


Isn't it strange?? I've had tons of marbling bettas, but never one that was coloured up until the head.

His tail type at first was a real mystery,


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

My thought was a VT. but not sure. XD

and yeah, my boy is a marble and he didn't change as much as yours. 8D


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

If he's not a VT, I'd maybe guess delta, maybe super delta? My super delta's tail looks rather flow-y like a VT when he's relaxed, but when he flares, he's just shy of a full 180.
That's a gorgeous marble you have there though. Looks like my boy 

Before (Jan.3/14)
View attachment 276793


After (Jan.17/14)
View attachment 276801


He's still changing, getting some red on his fins now, and more of the blue/black is still creeping up, but his head seems to be staying white


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Tree said:


> My thought was a VT. but not sure. XD
> 
> and yeah, my boy is a marble and he didn't change as much as yours. 8D


If you saw him now, even flaring, because of his fun damage he can't spread it like he used to like in the first photo. It's sad ;(


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> If he's not a VT, I'd maybe guess delta, maybe super delta? My super delta's tail looks rather flow-y like a VT when he's relaxed, but when he flares, he's just shy of a full 180.
> That's a gorgeous marble you have there though. Looks like my boy
> 
> He's still changing, getting some red on his fins now, and more of the blue/black is still creeping up, but his head seems to be staying white


I want to say maybe round tail super delta?


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> I want to say maybe round tail super delta?


That's possible... I would say he's definitely not a normal delta since they don't really spread out that far when flared.


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd go with VT, he has the same tail as my VT boy


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Green/turquoise piebald marble delta is my best guess. Beautiful boy! Piebalds are hard to come by.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

'm not sure either. LOL Maybe he just a hybrid of a Veiltail and delta?


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

fleetfish said:


> Green/turquoise piebald marble delta is my best guess. Beautiful boy! Piebalds are hard to come by.


Piebald is referring to the white face, correct?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> Green/turquoise piebald marble delta is my best guess. Beautiful boy! Piebalds are hard to come by.


I would guess delta too...
Yes! Piebalds are really hard to come by, got lucky with this one ^-^


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Piebald is referring to the white face, correct?


Piebald would be the white head, yes.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Piebald would be the white head, yes.


Thought so - it's been a long day, so putting two and two together today has been a struggle xD

With how round his tail was in the beginning, a delta for sure. My orange VT did some tail biting before he even arrived at the store, and managed to make his tail into what I can only describe as a "tear-drop" shape. He ripped a good chunk of the top of his tail off. 
I'm hoping now that he's settled in, his fin will grow back to the way it's suppose to be.
It kinda looks like yours did the same - ripped a chuck off the top so that his tail almost looks VT like now, but hopefully will grow back to the way it was before


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Thought so - it's been a long day, so putting two and two together today has been a struggle xD
> 
> With how round his tail was in the beginning, a delta for sure. My orange VT did some tail biting before he even arrived at the store, and managed to make his tail into what I can only describe as a "tear-drop" shape. He ripped a good chunk of the top of his tail off.
> I'm hoping now that he's settled in, his fin will grow back to the way it's suppose to be.
> It kinda looks like yours did the same - ripped a chuck off the top so that his tail almost looks VT like now, but hopefully will grow back to the way it was before


I really hope he reverts back to what he was when I got him!
If not I'm not too worried, he's still so special to me!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

He is definitely a marble and will stay dark now ... Always happens that way. As far as tail type definitely not VT id say delta or super delta


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

animallover4lyfe said:


> He is definitely a marble and will stay dark now ... Always happens that way. As far as tail type definitely not VT id say delta or super delta


When I said I hope he reverts I was talking about the state of his tail, I know he'll stay dark. 
I actually did have a navy blue butterfly female that lost all of her colour and turned into a cellophane/black koi. 
Yeah I'm going to say he's a delta...again, I hope his tail goes back to how it used to be! ヽ(*≧ω≦)ﾉ


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't know his tail type, but he is beautiful


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

BlueLacee said:


> I don't know his tail type, but he is beautiful


Thank you!! His face is actually turning blue now haha.


----------

